# Video?



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Trying my best to be a home haunter again but looks like I am getting suckered into doing a pro haunt again. Anyway needed to blow out some quick template stuff. Which one do you like better for a website I have to throw up super fast????
My Daughter is the rotten zombie I have strobe





Real generic one....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I like the first video. It's more exciting.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

The First one!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Yep, numero uno for sure!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Definitely the first one!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm liking the 2nd a bit more


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

in the first one, my ADD kicked in and all I could think of was,"What are those zippy things!!?? Confetti? Snow? Bugs? Atoms?? Mike & Ikes? " and didn't read the text at all. I went back & watched a second time...intro text is too slow to change/scroll....lose interest..needs to go faster like in rest of video. The second video is yawn...I stopped watching at 20 seconds. Definitley the 1st ,but Id change the overlay to something more fuzzy, scratchy ..I dunno.."Halloweeny"?? hate the Bugs At The Porch Light zippy-thing.


----------

